# JAXB generierte Klassen sollen Serializable implementieren



## ojay (15. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,

ich verwende in meinem Projekt den SCHEma-to-XML Ansatz mit Jaxb. Die von Jaxb erstellten Klassen implementieren leider nicht die Serializable Schnittstelle, kann ich dies beim ant task als eine option mit angeben?

Weiss jemand ob dies geht und wenn ja wie?

danke


----------



## Noctarius (15. Mrz 2010)

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter:
How to generate a Java class which implements Serializable interface from xsd using JAXB? - Stack Overflow
Generating a JAXB class that implements an interface - Stack Overflow
Understanding JAXB: Java Binding Customization - O'Reilly Media


----------

